# Autotrail Scout - Stress fracture



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi 

I have recently bought a two year old Scout SE, and this is my first Motorhome of my own.

At the end of my first week in ownership, I washed off the vehicle. When I was drying it I spotted a crack on the rear panel, on the Scout there is is a moulding that runs fron the spare wheel carrier up to the light. On this moulding is a stress crack that approx 2 inchs long, its situated in area of the moulding is horizontal and then curves up.

I took photographs of the crack and sent it to the dealer, that I had bought the vehicle from. They said this type of vehicle get this type of cracks all time and it it wasn't anything to worry about.

Are these cracks normal, if there not how do I get them sorted are they covered by warranty

Thanks for your help

Andrew


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Picture?*

You might be best to post the picture on here aswell if you want a fair comment on your problem.

If your motorhome is still under warranty and there is no obvious impact then I would insist it is repaired under warranty. Firstly it is your right, and secondly this needs to be done to force the necesary quality improvements that are needed

We had an Autotrail Apache and was I quite dissapointed in the thickness (THINNESS!) of the layup. I expect it will be a common problem. I have built a number of fibreglass moulds and car bodies and I certainly think that Autotrails present attempts are not good enough.

It is another case of saving a few pounds on materials on a multi thousand pound motorhome. (and yes it is literally only a few pounds they are saving).

If manufacturers do not start improving their quality then they will loose customers, especially with sites like this and the high calibre of people reporting on it.

I hope you get it repaired FOC.
Grant


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My 14k mile 2005 cheyenne has loads of these cracks.
Most appeard over winter when the mh was not in use.
this is the only problem we have had with our autotrail.
Gel coat filler is recomended for filling the cracks.
I have some but not got round to using it yet.
Poor quality workmanship on the grp anels is common on autotrails.

Dave p


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

To stop the crack 'creeping' you should drill a small hole at the end of trhe crack - this'll stop the crack creeping more [and then fill it with a touch of mastic . . but I agree it shouldn't happen in the first place.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi aescules,
I have a stress fracture on the rear nearside mudguard on my Cheyenne 696 (2007) about 100mm in length. My dealer reported this to Autotrail and they sent a Technician from Lamplas to my home to repair. They have had three attempts to repair this but it always reappears.
I would try to get yours repaired under the 3rd year warranty.
Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for responses, 

I rung Autotrail today to report the crack, they say to take it up with the dealer I bought it from

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you have warranty ring your warranty people, then contact:-

Lamplas (Durham) Ltd 
Valley Road 
Castleside Industrial Estate 
Consett 
Co. Durham	
DH8 8JA

Tel: 01207 502474	
Fax: 01207 500407 
Email: [email protected]

They will send their engineer, they only have 1, it may take a while.

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sennen523 said:


> Hi aescules,
> I have a stress fracture on the rear nearside mudguard on my Cheyenne 696 (2007) about 100mm in length. My dealer reported this to Autotrail and they sent a Technician from Lamplas to my home to repair. They have had three attempts to repair this but it always reappears.
> I would try to get yours repaired under the 3rd year warranty.
> Regards,
> sennen523.


I would suggest some extra matting behind the area where the crack is occuring to reinforce it and stop it flexing.

Peter


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Seems like a common problem. I sent this pic of our 2 year old AT Cheyenne to AT and the response was that it is caused by stones kicked up from rear wheels. Warranty does not cover it.

Rubbish design was my response, longer rear mud flaps would have helped or soemthing behind the rear skirt to stop stones.

But no sympathy from AT as they have my money now.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-84173-.html

I become more dissillusioned each week with the MH industry and I think I wll start a new thread entitled "What's gone wrong now?" as it seems a good percentage of posts on this forum are to do with faults on new or nearly new vans.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

lufc said:


> I become more dissillusioned each week with the MH industry and I think I wll start a new thread entitled "What's gone wrong now?" as it seems a good percentage of posts on this forum are to do with faults on new or nearly new vans.


I've never counted but my impression is that less than 1% of posts are to do with faults on new or nearly new vans - and I'm including reverse judder. I'm not saying that there aren't faults with new vans and inevitably there will be more faults proportionately than with cars since there is both the base vehicle and habitation area in which problems can arise. Nonetheless the quantum of reported faults does not seem great to me - could be though that most people only mention the serious problems.

From my own experience - and maybe I've been been very lucky and I certainly don't want to tempt fate - I've had only three minor "problems" in my four month old m/home. One I was able to sort out and the other to are so inconsequential that they can wait until the 12 month habitation check.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I suspect that the real reason for keeping the thickness of these mouldings down is actually to save weight and not money, as the latter would be peanuts. Certainly on my AT, the mouldings lower down are considerably thicker than the roof level ones.
The cracks are undoubtedly annoying and shouldn't happen if proper quality procedures were in place, (where have we heard that before?!) but they are only cosmetic and should be easily fixed by your dealer. 

I have a few of these cracks and I'd only noticed one of them, the rest were pointed out by the dealer! We have agreed that they will be fixed at the first service. 

It's either a sad reflection on manufacturing processes or a healthy dose of realism that the likelihood of these cracks is actually mentioned on page 45 of the current AT handbook!


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

You are wasting your time if you think Autotrail are interested see my post" To all MotorHome owners Stress Fractures in Autotrail Roof " total blank from AutoTrail. 

I have learnt my lesson never but Autotrail again trading in for a Hymer


----------

